# Purdy Clear Cut brushes



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has used these and what's the difference between them and the xl glides?

Here is a add on ebay for 40 of them, they are seconds and do not have covers, but seems to be a pretty good deal. 5.50 a brush

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-40-PURDY...QQptZPaint_Paint_Supplies?hash=item51911d9e27

Pat


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what the difference is. I have been reluctant to buy seconds with no covers, although the price is tempting. I'm worried theyr'e gonna show up all blown out with the bristles going three different ways. Let me know what they show up like and if your satisfied if you end up getting them.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

SDpaint said:


> I'm not sure what the difference is. I have been reluctant to buy seconds with no covers, although the price is tempting. I'm worried theyr'e gonna show up all blown out with the bristles going three different ways. Let me know what they show up like and if your satisfied if you end up getting them.


I'm not going to get these - to many for something I have not tried yet. Was just wondering about them as I have never seen these before.

I have bought many seconds before on ebay, and you do get your occasional brush that is fooked up. But most of the issues with these has something to do with the handle or a nail not in straight. nothing major and they act just like new ones. 

No covers is not a plus either but for 1/3 the price they are worth it in my opinion.

Pat


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I'm not going to get these - to many for something I have not tried yet. Was just wondering about them as I have never seen these before.
> 
> I have bought many seconds before on ebay, and you do get your occasional brush that is fooked up. But most of the issues with these has something to do with the handle or a nail not in straight. nothing major and they act just like new ones.
> 
> ...


You can't afford a new brush?:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The Clearcut is a pretty decent brush, used quite a few of them. I have bought seconds in the past off of E-bay with no problem, nice to use on fire jobs, commercial, and exteriors. Some I've gotten I couldnt find anything wrong with.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

chrisn said:


> You can't afford a new brush?:whistling2:


Been a dream of mine for a long time to own a new brush. Just has not happened yet..

Pat


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

These are my favorite interior cutting brushes. 2" or 2.5" angles. I just bought a 2" brand new for $8.50 on sale... I think they brush better than the XL's. They work great with Cashmere. My money maker.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Never used clearcut but I like everything about them but the angles.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

It replaces the Sher-Tip that SW sold for years and was a decent brush. SW owns Purdy so they made the Clear-Cut a few years ago and thus no more Sher-Tip. IMO the Clear Cut does not hold up as well as the Sher-Tip did. After a few jobs it lost it's shape.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

ditto to the sher tip comment....i love them when they are brand new. you cannot use them twice in a day; after you wash them out, they flail (sp?) out and become unusable....i.e.the bristles look like a large mouth bass as you look down at the brush. they are great for doing more delicate areas where you want a sprayed look with pro-classic or all-surface enamel--whereas the purdy xl leaves more brush marks. 
purdy xl's clean out better and are usable two to three times in one day. they also cut straighter lines IMO.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

IMO, the Clearcut doesn't hold the paint.....I wouldn't buy them again.


----------



## Lance Goldberg (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Pat,

Don't try to sell me those "bent" brushes !!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Lance Goldberg said:


> Hey Pat,
> 
> Don't try to sell me those "bent" brushes !!!


Now there is a first post.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Now there is a first post.


ppfff lol


----------



## jchamberssw (Mar 19, 2010)

The Clearcut is in the mid range in regard to bristle stiffness, the ferrel is a bit thinner for better precision. Also, the bristle tips are ground slightly to fray the edges for a cleaner "lay-off" in order to minimize brush strokes. The down side is that they will not hold as much material, given the thinner sash. 

When it comes to a brush its all about personal preference. I would suggest trying any brush out prior to bulk purchasing.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Back in 2004 when I heard that Purdy was being bought out by SW I came across all the seconds being sold and figured I would like to try them I mean surely some Purdy seconds would be better than some SW firsts. 

They market them as cosmetic flaws and often that is the case but a second also can have bristle flaws and displacements. I found that for some reason they wore out a bit quicker than the nonflawed I was using at the time. Over all they were still good brushes and I still have some around here in the 4" size. After all the 3-1/2's were gone I just switched back to regular first grade brushes becase I felt they performed better, lasted longer and I bill brushes into the job anyways so why not let the job buy me some Corona's 

I don't know if I would buy a SW Purdy second. I mainly bought them at that time because Purdy's as I knew them were going to be gone forever. Of course this is comming from a guy that moved on from Purdy's after they sold to SW, I use Corona's and some Woosters.


----------

